# Chloe's TINY TINY TINY baby picture....CUTE WARNING!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of "Chloe" at 8weeks. She weighed a whooping 7 1/2onces! :shock: She looks like a little mouse. Have you ever seen such a tiny little face???? The first picture is of her full grown! What a big girl! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh my she is so tiny and sweet - and still is lol how much does she weigh now :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Too cute*

You are right she is absolutely adorable!! You just want to pick her up and plant kisses all over :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

she's sooo tiny!!! i think if i kissed her my lips would cover her whole face!
haha i love it<3


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She weighs 3pounds now. She will be two years old in Oct. She never lets the boys forget that she is "THE BOSS!! :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She was and is absolutely gorgeous! I love her little apple head!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: :love5: :love5: :love5: :love5:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She's even cuter than I could have imagined. :shock: 

You guys don't know how lucky you are to have baby pics of your chi's.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Glad you put that warning on there. At least I was partially prepared for how cute she is and was. I just can't imagine how small she was and still is. Gorgeous!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

shes one of the cutest chis ive ever seen!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

All i can think of to say is WOW! What a teeny tiny itty bitty puppy and what a pretty little girl she is! :flower:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i have to ask, since chiwi is going to be the smaller size and i know my chubby bubby is going to be on the larger scale what are your boys weights and how was it introducing? who came first?

i should really start a new thread on that question cause i am nervous about having a larger and smaller chi......i want advice...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG She is absolutely adorable now but that baby pic is a killer How sweet is that


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She is sooo tiny in that baby picture!! She really reminds me of a dog that Nate and I fostered. She's an angel!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she is teeny , oh how cute . She really does look like a little mouse, how gorgeous!!? :wave:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

She was and is beautiful ! :love10: What a shiny coat ! I love black chis.
And what a darling little munchkin she was. :love5: Had to save them to show the hubby.

Lovely to have shots of her as a puppy. Wish we had some of Sophie. :sad10:


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh my!!!....shes soooo small and sooooo cute!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh how adorable is that?!?! I just wanna squeeze her.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she is soooooooo tiny what a sweetie


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

O my gosh what a lil cutie! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

shes my kinda chi, just look at her!!!!!!!!1 shes so cute!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i have to ask, since chiwi is going to be the smaller size and i know my chubby bubby is going to be on the larger scale what are your boys weights and how was it introducing? who came first?
> 
> i should really start a new thread on that question cause i am nervous about having a larger and smaller chi......i want advice...


It was really funny when I first got "Chloe"! She had to be kept in a "Hampster Cage" for several months. She did not reach a pound untill she was 6months old. My two boys weigh 6lbs a piece, but they were very gentle with her. There had to be constant supervision. She would try so hard to act "ferocious" with them! Like a little Pit Bull! It was so funny! She never showed one bit of fear :shock: She also had a incredible appetite, never used "Nutrical" once! :shock: I kept her cage up on a table in "their" room, so they could see each other. We only let them play on the floor when we were here to watch. She is now 3lbs. So she does really well with them...she is more of a "pesky" little sister. :wink:


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sandra*

Your Chloe reminds me so much of my little Chassis. Chassis is 2.7 lbs. now. Has chloe ever had a reaction to her shots. I had a big scare with Chassis this weekend. Had to rush her in to emergency cause she swelled up and had hives, whelts on her. Chassis will be 2 in December. Wished we live closer, would love to see your little girl in person.
Beth & Smidgen & Chassis


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness...thanks for the warning. She is so freakin adorable it is driving me nuts.

Leslie


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

PB&J'sMom said:


> shes one of the cutest chis ive ever seen!


same here - apart from my baby deano lol :lol: joke


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Sandra*



beth said:


> Your Chloe reminds me so much of my little Chassis. Chassis is 2.7 lbs. now. Has chloe ever had a reaction to her shots. I had a big scare with Chassis this weekend. Had to rush her in to emergency cause she swelled up and had hives, whelts on her. Chassis will be 2 in December. Wished we live closer, would love to see your little girl in person.
> Beth & Smidgen & Chassis



Hey Beth, no she has never had a reaction to any of her shots. My Vet is very careful about vaccinations. He only gives 1/2 the amount, and on seperate visits. I'm thinking about not even bothering with the "Rabies" anymore---Chloe rarely goes outside. She came through her "spay" with flying colors.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Even that cute warning wasn't enought to prepare me for how breathtakingly beautiful she is now and how incredibly CUTE, CUTE, CUTE she was as a tiny baby. :shock:  Wish I had puppy pics of my two (got them at 13 & 9 months). Her coat is so, so shiny too. :lol:


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

:love4: 

Cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! she is so cute.... thank you for the cute warning....


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes beautiful, my Fynn was one and half ounces when born so i know what you mean about small!!


----------

